

What Google lost — and gained — by not buying Motorola in 2010 - k33l0r
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/08/what-google-lostand-gainedby-not-buying-moto-in-2010.ars

======
hollerith
>When Motorola separated last December, the final value of Mobility was one-
ninth of the total company—Motorola shareholders received one Mobility share
per eight regular shares.

The second half of this sentence does not imply the first half.

